
JSON.stringify killed my express server - kiyanwang
https://itnext.io/how-json-stringify-killed-my-express-server-d8d0565a1a61
======
coder4life
Caching is great for performance. I'll bet dynamic brotli encoding of my 40k
JSON payloads to frontends also kill the server.

